

Skim - A New Type of Messaging App - milesokeefe
http://useskim.com/

======
stphnclysmth
For me, the history of my text messages is a feature, not a flaw. I'm assuming
this is "Snapchat for texts." We've already seen that Snapchat can't guarantee
that photos aren't saved. The same limitations will almost certainly apply to
Skim. So will this be anything more than a crippled texting app?

------
namenotrequired
Your value proposition is rather unclear. Whom is this aimed at and what
advantage do you offer them?

------
cynix
So they point out a limitation of face to face communication, but instead of
creating something that would remove this limitation, they artificially
introduce it into another form of communication that didn't previously suffer
from the same limitation? What a joke.

------
nilved
It's generally a good idea to put labels on your input fields, or at least any
indication of what's meant to go there; the placeholder is insufficient
because the input is automatically focused. I had no idea so I just put in a
series of swear words.

------
pbnjay
Half a screenshot and half a description? Why would I give you my email
address for that again?

------
Jemaclus
What's new about it? Is it just for mobile? I generally need a little more
information before I'm gonna sign up for spam.

------
mutant
What a garbage post, and website.

